# Help with model and year rollfast



## slothagese (Apr 27, 2017)

just picked up this rollfast today. The guy told me it was a 1936, which is what he was told. He took it in on a package deal with a Columbia shaft drive. I'm not finding anything close in that timeframe. I'm thinking older. Morrow hubs on drop center wheels. Wrong seat and bars for sure. Seat is a ladies troxel, and I'm pretty sure those are mw Schwinn bars. Any ideas on model and year?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm really kinda stumped here. The crank, sprocket and fork are all Rollfast for sure. Badge is a given. Most if not all Rolfast bikes( that I know of) used New Departure hubs. But anyone could have swapped out the wheel set. The frame throws me off a bit, Can you provide a serial number?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2017)

Stem looks correct, bars are not. No big deal, that's easy stuff to replace. Ladies seat for sure, although the rims would be correct for a 33-35 moto ballooner. Maybe see if you can get a date code off of the rear hub too.


----------



## slothagese (Apr 27, 2017)

Serial.      D2710 then a sideways 4


----------



## slothagese (Apr 27, 2017)

Whe


slothagese said:


> Serial.      D2710 then a sideways 4



re do I find the code on the hub?


----------



## slothagese (Apr 27, 2017)

Front hub is ND.  Rear hub I see nothing on the shell, I was going by the brake arm which is morrow. Same hoops on both wheels.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2017)

Look on the rear hub. If it is actually a Morrow, on one side you'll see 36-13. One the other will be something like G2. Then we can tell the year( of at least the wheels).


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 28, 2017)

I saw that on CL, was tempted to call. I'd guess it to be from around 1935. The info rollfaster gave you on the hub will help date it. I'd guess the hub code would start with a D or E followed by a number from 1 to 4. 
I've looked thru all of my literature and the Rollfast book but couldn't find that frame with balloon tires. I don't have much from 1935 tho. I know Columbia had a diamond frame balloon tire bike in their 35 catalog. The raingutter fenders are consistent with that. 
I'm glad you picked that up. I'm sure it will make a great rider. Handlebars were probably unbraced Scout style. Enjoy it.


----------



## slothagese (Apr 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Look on the rear hub. If it is actually a Morrow, on one side you'll see 36-13. One the other will be something like G2. Then we can tell the year( of at least the wheels).



Where at on the hub? I've taken it apart and I can't find any stampings anywhere.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2017)

Should be off to one side. If you find 36-13 on o e side, you find a letter and number on the other. Without any stampings, no idea.


----------



## slothagese (Apr 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Should be off to one side. If you find 36-13 on o e side, you find a letter and number on the other. Without any stampings, no idea.



E2


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 28, 2017)

slothagese said:


> E2




E2 would be the second quarter of 1935. Looks like it's likely a 35 after all.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2017)

And that all makes sense. 1935 Rollfast diamond frame motobike balloon tire.


----------



## flagspryte1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Can I jump in here? Picked up this beauty from someone's trash! It was missing the seat, but everything else seems original. I put an old seat on it and a bottle rack (before I started searching for what it was) I found the serial numbers, but have no clue where to go from here... D461874 and the S inside a C?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 1, 2018)

Looks ~1970's to whenever they, D.P. Harris Hardware, stores closed.
You might look into how to create a new post, just for your special bike.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 1, 2018)

@slothagese *... your Rollfast is very refreshing to behold.*

*Built at the dawn of streamlining, yet having that raw look 
often seen in a much earlier era.  Raingutter fenders and
one-inch main frame tubes.  And aside from the near-
magical condition of the integrity of the metal .. and the
paint -- she sports a crank void of any doglegs, and painted
balloon-rims of the era.*

*Your purchase was indeed, a good call.*

*Please think long and hard before you polish that badge
to a solar brilliance -- right now it looks to be right at home
where it has been for the past eighty-plus years.*

*..... patric*


----------



## slothagese (Sep 3, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @slothagese *... your Rollfast is very refreshing to behold.*
> 
> *Built at the dawn of streamlining, yet having that raw look
> often seen in a much earlier era.  Raingutter fenders and
> ...



I definitely have sellers remorse on this one...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 8, 2018)

flagspryte1 said:


> Can I jump in here? Picked up this beauty from someone's trash! It was missing the seat, but everything else seems original. I put an old seat on it and a bottle rack (before I started searching for what it was) I found the serial numbers, but have no clue where to go from here... D461874 and the S inside a C?
> 
> View attachment 860750
> 
> ...



BMA/6 certification decal began in 1971, and Rollfast's manufacturer, Snyder, went out of business around 1975.


----------



## flagspryte1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sweet! Thanks for the info. I had a feeling that BMA sticker would help, but my searches on it didn't give me that 
I figured it's a 1970's Sears buy...


----------

